
What if Elon Musk went to Harvard?–The costs of the brain drain - oglowo3
http://dantawfik.com/what-if-elon-musk-went-to-harvard-the-costs-of-the-brain-drain
======
oglowo3
Liked this line: "You have to wonder how many potential great entrepreneurs
have been lost to these golden handcuffs. It’s the brain drain that has robbed
the sciences of some of its best. So many world-class minds going to work on
the transferring of money in banking. How many Elon Musks have we lost to this
industry? How many innovative companies and ideas have not been created
because of these golden handcuffs."

